# Fans of Russian Literature



## Inderjit S (Feb 15, 2004)

Any fans of Russian literature here? For me Russian literature is the best, with such great novelists as Leo Tolstoy, Ivan Turgenev, Vladimir Nabokov and Solzhentisyn hailing from Russia. If only Kafka was Russian too  But for me Russia has produced some of the greatest novelists ever and some of the most moving and touching stories. 

Russia also (albeit indirectly) is responsible for two of the greatest novels ever, George Orwell's Animal Farm and 1984, both critiques of Communist Russia.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm actually taking a course in Russian Literature right now and I have to say, it's definitely among the best I've ever read. I'm ending up buying far more books than what is assigned; however I find I prefer Turgenev and Solzhentisyn to Tolstoy. 'Father's and Sons' and 'A Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich' are amazing books. There's also the works of Pushkin and Anna Ahkmatova, as well as Aleksandr Blok; Russian poetry is incredible.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Feb 17, 2004)

I am, myself, a fan of Russian literature. You two have mentioned most of the authors i've got on my mind right now And I strongly agree with The-Elf-Herself, Russian poetry is incredible! Right now my favorite poets is Sergei Yesenin, reading him in Russian is incredible! I originally read all of Russian Lit. in its english translation, but am now going back and reading it in Russian, no easy task. (Trudging through _The Adolescent_ right now). Would anyone happen to enjoy Russian films, such as "Ballad of a Soldier"?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 17, 2004)

I can't believe no one mentioned Dostoevsky yet. Well, that's solved . Dostoevsky is the greatest in my opinion. And "Crime and Punishment" is the greatest novel ever written (sorry Tolkien). You could spend your whole life reading just that book. 

I like Tolstoy a lot, too. I don't know much poetry though .


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 17, 2004)

I've read Tolstoy's "War and Peace"...and found it quite good. I hope to read more Tolstoy in the future....but I will have to take a look at your other suggestions...so many books...so little time.


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 19, 2004)

So far, my only brush with Russian literature has been _Anna Karenina_.

Which, I'm sorry to say, I _really hated_. I read four hundred pages out of eight hundred, which I feel was giving it a good solid chance to get interesting, and then I realized that I really did not _care_ what happened to _any_ of the characters, and I found some of them unbearably obnoxious anyway. So I didn't finish it. 

I'm mostly recovered now, though, and really should rally myself for a second go at some different Russian book.


----------



## Annushka (Feb 20, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> So far, my only brush with Russian literature has been _Anna Karenina_.
> 
> Which, I'm sorry to say, I _really hated_. I read four hundred pages out of eight hundred, which I feel was giving it a good solid chance to get interesting, and then I realized that I really did not _care_ what happened to _any_ of the characters, and I found some of them unbearably obnoxious anyway. So I didn't finish it.
> 
> I'm mostly recovered now, though, and really should rally myself for a second go at some different Russian book.



I would never say that Anna Karenina is about what will happen to the characters. Only the opening line is enough really. I hate to translate it -something like - _all happy families are the same, and every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way_ 

I can't say that it's my favorite book though. But Rhia, you should read something else. 

I think that one of the best is Bulgakov. Has anyone read "Master and Margarita" and "The dog's heart" (I'm not sure about the translation)??? They are the greatest pieces of literature. 

And yes, I totally agree Russian poetry is fascinating and incredible. Especially the 20th century.


----------



## Annushka (Feb 20, 2004)

Dengen-Goroth said:


> Would anyone happen to enjoy Russian films, such as "Ballad of a Soldier"?



Sorry for the double post!!!

"Ballad of a Soldier" is great!  I love the comedies the most though. I just realised that I'm not able to translate the titles. Very sad


----------



## Courtney (Feb 20, 2004)

My favorite Russian novel would definitely have to be Crime and Punishment by Dostoevski, and I know there are a lot more books of his that I would like to read... if I ever have time to read what I want again!!! (silly literature classes!)

Another one of my favorites was Anna Karenina by Tolstoy. I cried. Yeah. It was that good. The only problem was I had trouble keeping the characters straight... they had so many names for the same people!


----------



## Snaga (Feb 20, 2004)

I feel slightly ashamed that I haven't read any Dostoevski. Its one those things that I never quite get round to. I've read and enjoyed some of Turgenev's stuff. "On The Eve" was enjoyable - especially if you like to sigh a lot!


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 19, 2004)

What about Goncharov's 'Oblomov'? Drags on a bit at times, but still a great, satrical story. 

Just read 'Fathers and Children'; amazing! A brilliant book, though I like 'First Love' better. Tolstoy's 'The Cossacks' has to be the best piece of Russian lit. for me though.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Mar 19, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Just read 'Fathers and Children'; amazing! A brilliant book, though I like 'First Love' better. Tolstoy's 'The Cossacks' has to be the best piece of Russian lit. for me though.



I'm assuming you mean 'Fathers and Sons', by Turgenev? 

Right now I'm working my way through one of those all-time classics, 'The Brothers Karamazov' and really enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 20, 2004)

Tolstoy's _War and Peace_ is the only book other than LOTR that I have lost rack of the number of times I have read it. Sad to say the last time was a number of years ago -- maybe this summer. I have also read many of the other Russian authors mentioned here: Turgenev, Solzhentisyn, and especially Dostoevski. I envy you Elf, reading _The Brothers Karamazov_ for the first time -- truly a great work. Having read most of Dostoevski's novels I have to say that you had better be in a good mood when reading them. Some of them are so dark they could send you over the edge. They are, however, generally great literature.


----------



## Morfea (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeees..Russian literature is great!.mostly realism..Dostoevski and Gogolj are my favourites..and of course Pushkin and Lermontov..their litaretute is just so full of emotions, so real..just wonderful!..Crime and Punisment is a book that surpises every single time anew..Dostoevski really has the touch of writing, especially describing person's suffering and trying to escape from reality and to become something greater!..amazing, really


----------



## ely (Mar 21, 2004)

Annushka said:


> I think that one of the best is Bulgakov. Has anyone read "Master and Margarita" and "The dog's heart" (I'm not sure about the translation)??? They are the greatest pieces of literature.



I've read "Master and Margarita" and I absolutely adore it. It was soooo good and it really made me think, and I'm still thinking. I'm planning to read it again this summer, slowly.  That's my favourite piece of Russian prose. I've read "Crime and Punishment" too and I like it, but not as much as this. 

Russian poetry is also so beautiful, and much much better in Russian than in translation. You can't really translate poems. Pushkin has many very emotional and powerful poems. And he has very beautiful fairy-tales (also poetry), though I have read these only in tranlation. Another good poet is Jessenin. His "Letter to Mother" almost made me cry. So beautiful, so powerful and so sad.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 21, 2004)

> I'm assuming you mean 'Fathers and Sons', by Turgenev?



That's what *I* thought too, but for some reason by version reads 'Fathers and Children'.


----------

